# drove 06 a3 2.0T dsg today red



## mistahill (Jan 6, 2003)

not bad stock car, a bit slow,
needs more power can't wait for vr6


----------



## rabbitVR28 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: drove 06 a3 2.0T dsg today red (mistahill)*

I thought audi didnt use the close angle "VR6"... I thought it was just a normal/common V6


----------

